# 71 GTO how much



## sparkplug600 (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a 71 GTO rag top, all original. I would like to sell it, but not sure on what it is exactly worth. I would love to do a frame off restoration but I dont have the time or money. Right now it has a 350 motor in it. It does run and drive. I took the 400 motor out because it needs a rebuild. It was starting to smoke. I just put the 350 motor in it so I could still drive it. It has been sitting for about 4 years now. Started it up this summer and it still sounds nice. It does need some body work, it has a little rust. Inside someone had painted the white seats black and then tried to take the black paint off. Dash is cracked. Needs a new top, motor for the top works fine. Dual air filter cover. It has power windows and air conditioning. Very restorable condition. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm looking for another classic project, can you send me your email address via PM.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Current CPI value range for the 71 ragtop is $12,100 for "fair", $21,600 for "good" and $43,225 for "excellent." Most non-restored drivable cars fall in the "fair" category, being defined as "Presentable condition. Runs and drives and will pass a safety inspection. May be driven on a daily basis. Generally in need of a cosmetic restoration. Many cars on the road fall below the "fair" category."


----------



## Topgoat (Sep 10, 2006)

Now, I don't have the information here in front of me, 71 was the last of the GTO convertibles, 72 was a LeMans with options. They made 17 Judge convertibles, and what? 650 or so GTO verts? Not the exact figures, but it's truly a GTO, you have a valuable asset there. Worth restoring, worth spending the money on advertising it if you're going to sell. If you have the original 400, even better.


----------



## Ragtop70 (May 18, 2006)

71 GTO convert production is 661, I can't remember if that includes the 17 Judges or not. VIN should begin 242671xxxxxxx if it is a GTO and not a LeMans. IF the 400 is original it should have a YS block with casting 96 heads. It should also have the VIN stamped on the front of the block near the timing chain cover. 

Value is difficult to determine on project cars-I'd guess somewhere between 5-10k depending on how much rust is present and the condition of hard to find trim pieces.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

The cost to restore that car is more than it would presently be worth fully restored. That being said, I'll agree with Rags that it should probably fetch between $5-10K depending on the amount of rust on the body and frame.


----------



## Topgoat (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, I don't know about "the cost to restore being more than it's worth", now, maybe if you're talking about having a body shop do all the work, etc. etc. that might be true, I could probably do it in my garage for about $8,000. Granted, that may take me a couple of years or so, but that just means the value just keeps going up. So, assuming a guy could buy it for $8,000, now you have $16,000. into it. Now for a "Keeper" that's pretty cheap. To sell it and make a profit, now that's a different story. I've got about $12,000. in my 70, but I bought it cheap, paid a bodyman $3,000 to work on it, and ended up cutting all the work he did off, and did it myself. So I should really only have $9000. in it, including purchase price. I recycled a lot of bottles and cans to get that money, and picked up a lot of aluminum scrap to sell, and it took me 5 years, but it's mine, and I did the work on it. But then again, I'm a do it yourself kind of guy. The problem is, I'm usually a do it yourself at least twice and sometimes 3 times when you really screw it up.


----------



## Ragtop70 (May 18, 2006)

Great looking car,Topgoat!


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Topgoat said:


> Well, I don't know about "the cost to restore being more than it's worth", now, maybe if you're talking about having a body shop do all the work, etc. etc. that might be true, I could probably do it in my garage for about $8,000. Granted, that may take me a couple of years or so, but that just means the value just keeps going up. So, assuming a guy could buy it for $8,000, now you have $16,000. into it. Now for a "Keeper" that's pretty cheap. To sell it and make a profit, now that's a different story. I've got about $12,000. in my 70, but I bought it cheap, paid a bodyman $3,000 to work on it, and ended up cutting all the work he did off, and did it myself. So I should really only have $9000. in it, including purchase price. I recycled a lot of bottles and cans to get that money, and picked up a lot of aluminum scrap to sell, and it took me 5 years, but it's mine, and I did the work on it. But then again, I'm a do it yourself kind of guy. The problem is, I'm usually a do it yourself at least twice and sometimes 3 times when you really screw it up.


You are absolutely right. If you have the ability and time and space to do it yourself, you could have a great car and daily on the cheap in anywhere from 18 months to five years for about what the car would be worth. I should have stipulated that I was referring to a professional restoration which will set you back at least $40K for what this particular car needs to have done, not knowing how deep the rust issues are and assuming the original engine is still available and rebuildable. Prices go up exponentially depending on the level of restoration you want done.


----------

